# Need info on how to smoke and then dry poblanos



## fish killer (Oct 11, 2013)

I have loads of poblanos. I have a lot already roasted and froze in the freezer. In fact my freezer is full of different peppers and I still have dozens of poblanos on the vine. I want to smoke and dry them whole like you see them in the store. If anyone has done that please give me the steps,involved. What type of wood. How much smoke. I have a large smoker so I would like to dry them in the smoker.  What temp do you recommend? And finally what are some of the uses for them once you have them dried.

Thanks


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 11, 2013)

I found this on a different site:  Just lay them out on metal pizza screens (or those cheap grill screens you see in the grilling section of your local market), and smoke for 8-12 hours, depending on the peppers, at between 185-200. The bigger the peppers, usually the longer they take to dry. You can half them lengthwise first to get more surface area. Caution: If you don't dry them thoroughly, they'll mold.

I believe Mesquite is traditional, and works very well.

You can grind them for chili powder or use them whole in adobo sauce.

Here's a post I found here as well: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/80949/how-to-smoke-hot-peppers


----------



## fish killer (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Gonna try it tomorrow.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 12, 2013)

fish killer said:


> Thanks for the response. Gonna try it tomorrow.



I look forward to the outcome. Please document your method here so we can all see how it goes.


----------



## venture (Oct 12, 2013)

The link provided will give you good info.

I haven't done it for a couple of years, but I smoked quartered red bells to make paprika.

If I recall it was about 2 1/2 hours in the 240 to 250 range.

You will have no problems.

Waiting to see your results.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fish killer (Oct 12, 2013)

Well this will be my third attempt at posting this. First two times I submitted but it never posted. 
I got up early this morning. And laid out the peppers. I decided to open them up but cut them in half. I wanted to keep them whole. No reason really besides appearance. Since this is my first time doing this there is a it of a learning curve going on.












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 12, 2013






I decided to go with mesquite. I put enough pellets in for about a 4 hour smoke. Don't know if that will be enough or not.












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 12, 2013





Here they are after 5 hours in the smoker.












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 12, 2013





I pulled them out and decided to finish drying them in my Nesco. I set the temp to 135 and will let it run all night. It sure does make the house smell good. I will post the finished product tomorrow.













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 12, 2013


















image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 12, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2013)

They will surely be better than store bought...  Look good.....   Dave


----------



## fish killer (Oct 13, 2013)

Here is finished product after all night in the Nesco.












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 13, 2013


















image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 13, 2013


















image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 13, 2013





Here they are in their storage jars. The cayenne peppers are from a few weeks ago. Still have a lot more of those do yet.













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 13, 2013





All in all everything turned out great, it was a lot easier than I thought it would. For the next batch I will probably up the smoke time a few hours. I tasted a piece of both the jalepeno and the poblano and they had a nice flavor, nowhere near being over smoked. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 13, 2013)

FK, afternoon......  hey, throw them back in the smoker now....  won't hurt a thing...    Dave


----------



## fish killer (Oct 13, 2013)

That's a good idea, I hadn't thought of that. Next weekend I will do a bigger batch and lay these out again for some extra smoke.
Thanks


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 13, 2013)

The finished product looks great!


----------



## tomservo (Dec 19, 2020)

fish killer said:


> Here is finished product after all night in the Nesco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look wonderful.  I recently smoked (cold) a grate full of Poblano and Shishito Peppers.  After about 3 hrs of smoke I dehydrated them @ 135.  Ground most to use as rub/seasoning.  It was excellent, but with a rather subtle smoke component after drying.  Gonna do some tomorrow in opposite order...dehydrate 1st then cold smoke.  I expect there to be a more pronounced smoke flavor on these.  I'll report my I'll update after the work is done.


----------

